# Shop vac dust collection?



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

Hey all. New guy here. I'm using a ridgid 6hp shop vac with a dust stopper. I have it on a stand with castors to move around. went to a 3layer filter in it and still getting fine dust in the room. So, I figure my next step is to go to a 5-layer filter. Should a add a filter bag, cloth or something else. I don't have a big shop so hard to justify spending money on a dust collection system with not many tools. I'm also working to bettering the collection on my miter saw and table saw but can see where fine dust is coming out the exhaust of the shop vac. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Miket (8 mo ago)

I started using the bags in my Ridgid. Not sure if it helps with fine dust but it definitely works better than the filter which clogs fairly quickly and are not cheap. I can run the bags Way longer.

My table and miter saw definitely need attention also. Sander and router seem to emit no dust.


----------



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

Can you run a 5 layer filter and bag at same time. Will it pull too much on the motor?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I have always used a 175-195 cfm ShopVac for dust collection with all of my shop machines. I use Cleanstream pleated filters in the vac. I have multiple filter cartridges so one can be washed and drying while an other one is in use. The current one is a 16 gal. unit with a plastic tank. I have multiple sized hoses from 1" to 2 1/2" and they are 12'-16' long. I also have a shop built ambient air filter that uses 4" thick pleated filters. The unit is built around a cast off HVAC blower and turns the air in my 12'x22' shop every three minutes. Almost no airborne dust.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

I think you’ll find the solution is HEPA filter and HEPA bags. One doesn’t work you need both. Should last forever with a preseparator.

I gave up on the cyclone/shop vac thing. But I only use mine for shop clean up.


----------



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

Dr. Robert, 
What dust collection/separator are you using?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Moshe Kwart said:


> Dr. Robert,
> What dust collection/separator are you using?


I’m not using a separator. I got tired of wheeling the monstrosity around. Understand I am only using it for shop clean up, not tools.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

@Retired1 


14 Gal. 6.0-Peak HP NXT Wet Dry Vac | RIDGID Tools from their site
*MOTOR*

Peak HP6Air Volume (CFM)165Amperage (amps)10.5Voltage120

HP to Amp Conversion | Horsepower to Amp Draw Calculator Chart 
it is just a 1/2 hp

not sure want fine dust you generating. I use the craftsman bag HEPA filler. 
the others I have tried leak a lot of fine sanding dust by.

have you tried this combination. 







RIDGID OSHA Compatible Kit with HEPA Level Filtration and Cyclonic Dust Bags for Select 12 -16 Gal. RIDGID Wet/Dry Shop Vacuums VF6500 - The Home Depot

there maybe better ones out there.

I try to keep the hoses short possible going from the equipment to the dust separator vacuum discharge hose to take noise and possible dust out of the work area.

this my rig









.


----------



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

Anyone run a hose on the discharge to the outside? I switched my shop vac to hepa filter and bag. Also have a dust stopper. I've seen where some run a discharge hose to the outside. Not sure if I could or should. Would be another 20ft of hose and not sure of hassle. I have mine on a stand and move from tool to tool.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I run a short 2 1/2" hose from the ShopVac rear exhaust port into the tool basket on the back of the unit. The end of the hose has a wool sock over it. After six months of use, there is no discernible dust in the sock. This also muffles the exhaust noise some.


----------



## Retired1 (19 d ago)

I've since added hepa filter and bag and put a wool sock on the shop vac exhaust. Need to improve dust off my saws a little more. Also added a 13in exhaust fan to blow out the basement window and bought a better mask. So far things seem a lot better. Not noticing as much dust collecting on surfaces. The exhaust fan helps a lot. I just dusted everything and will see how it goes.


----------

